# Bike Log 2012



## mlctvt (Feb 22, 2012)

Very first road ride of 2012

my normal 24 mile lunch-time route from work in Clinton, CT. Took the cross bike with fenders and winter knobby tires. 
Average 15.2mph which felt very slow but I just checked and that was exactly the same as last years first ride. I'm out of shape but at least not any worse than last year. 

Quite a bit different from last years first ride on Feb 17, 2011 where there were 3 to 4 foot piles of snow along every rode. Today it looks and feels like April out there. 

back to skiing this weekend. Let's hope March saves the ski season.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 22, 2012)

02/05 - MTB - Robinson St Park, 6.5 miles
02/12 - MTB - Robinson St Park, 8.75 miles
02/19 - MTB - Robinson St Park , 9.4 miles

Total - 24.6 miles


----------



## mattm59 (Feb 22, 2012)

don't pay much attention to dates, but it looks like...
2/4 Waldo
I know I just went to the soccer fields/Nass 2/19
did a Sessions ride, with a little extra thrown in ;-)... I think that was this year, I think 1/2...'cuz the day before was top of Rattlesnake for sunrise, then paddled, and the next day was good as well, so it musta' been riding. Been hiking a lot though, 'cuz my vertebre weren't too happy with me, but they were good that weekend. It's weird to feel like you're 12 and 98 at the same time. Baby boomeritis.
Okay, enough babble.:roll:


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 22, 2012)

You guys riding MTBs this early in the season how are the condition of the trails?  Back 15-20 years ago when I used to ride MTB more it was a common practice to not ride the trails until at least late April . Even the local bike shops promoted keeping off the trails until they were dry. This was at a time that many areas were getting closed due to excessive damage.  I guess conditions depend on where you're riding. Most MTB trails around me are still very muddy.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 22, 2012)

With the lack of snow and rain the trails are very dry.


----------



## mattm59 (Feb 22, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> With the lack of snow and rain the trails are very dry.


and the mud at Nass was frozen uke:

went hiking and found a trail I want to get on, but the logging companies skidder mucked things up bad on the access route. I think I found a different access point and will be checking that out. Overall, the trails have been amazingly dry. Darn leaves hide the line sometimes though.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 26, 2012)

02/05 - MTB - Robinson St Park, 6.5 miles
02/12 - MTB - Robinson St Park, 8.75 miles
02/19 - MTB - Robinson St Park , 9.4 miles
02/26 - MTB - Robinson St Park, 9.84 miles

Total - 34.44 miles


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 9, 2012)

02/05 - MTB Robinson St Park, 6.5 miles
02/12 - MTB Robinson St Park, 8.75 miles
02/19 - MTB Robinson St Park , 9.4 miles
02/26 - MTB Robinson St Park, 9.84 miles
03/09 - MTB Case Mt, 8.1 miles

Total - 42.54 miles


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 11, 2012)

02/05 - MTB Robinson St Park, 6.5 miles
02/12 - MTB Robinson St Park, 8.75 miles
02/19 - MTB Robinson St Park , 9.4 miles
02/26*- MTB Robinson St Park,*9.84 miles
03/09 - MTB Case Mt, 8.1 miles
03/11 - MTB Robinson St Park, 9.75 miles

Total - 52.29 miles


----------



## mattm59 (Mar 11, 2012)

:3/4 got down to Hurd with my paddling buddy Wade, and did 4.5 hours, have no idea on mileage
3/10 rode from my house over to Tories Den, went out that singletrack, ended up out past reservoir #5, and crossed that pita stream twice, fortunately not falling off those damn loose rocks where a bridge USED to be. It was 3.7 miles in a straight line, so roughly 12 miles eyeballing my breadcrumb trail, some on the road. Saw my trails from Scoville/Sessions on the gps, and I was close. Neat to see.

trail conditions good/great both days. Hurd nearly totally dry, and my local sheeeeite runs from hard pack to pudding to streams to road to fireroad....pudding, gotta' patent that one... :smile:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cW5LcTQovM


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 13, 2012)

on cross bike, road miles,  winter knobby tire setup, 
2/22  24 miles, 15.2mph
3/7    24 miles, 15.0mph
3/8    24 miles, 15.4mph
3/12  21 miles, 16.3mph
3/14  24 miles, 15.6mph
3/17  30 miles, ?
3/18  22 miles 14.6mph
2012 total 169 mles


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 18, 2012)

Bike Log 2012

02/05 - MTB Robinson St Park, 6.5 miles
02/12 - MTB Robinson St Park, 8.75 miles
02/19 - MTB Robinson St Park , 9.4 miles
02/26*- MTB Robinson St Park,*9.84 miles
03/09 - MTB Case Mt,*8.1 miles
03/11 - MTB Robinson St Park, 9.75 miles
03/18 - MTB Case Mt, 4.8 miles

Total - 57.09 miles


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 19, 2012)

1st ride of the season will be today....


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 21, 2012)

*Bike Log 2012*

*March 2012*

03.20.2012 - Trumbull - 8.6 Miles - 1075 Feet
03.22.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 7.0 Miles - 893 Feet 
03.24.2012 - Trumbull - 8.0 Miles - 1255 Feet
03.27.2012 - Trumbull - 7.81 Miles - 1170 Feet


*March 2012 Totals:  31.41 Miles - 4393 Feet of Climbing* 



*April 2012*

04.06.2012 - West Hartford Reservoir - 9.6 Miles - 1806 Feet 
04.07.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.2 MIles - 1101 Feet 
04.08.2012 - Trumbull - 8.2 Miles - 1082 Feet 
04.11.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 6.9 Miles - 1125 Feet 
04.29.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.0 Miles - 1250 Feet 

*May 2012*

05.05.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 12.5 Miles - 1690 Feet 
05.06.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 12.0 Miles - 1547 Feet 
05.11-2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 10.2 Miles
05.12.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 12.1 Miles
05.13.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 8.2 Miles - 1068 Feet
05.17.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 7.9 Miles - 1164 Feet 
05.18.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 9.8 Miles - 1227 Feet 
05.19.2012 - Trumbull - 10.0 Miles - 1244 Feet
05.20.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 10.5 Miles - 1495 Feet 
05.24.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.9 Miles - 1293 Feet 
05.26.2012 - Blue Mountain Reservation - 9.6 Miles - 1736 Feet 
05.28.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.2 Miles
05.30.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 12.6 Miles - 1585 Feet 
05.31.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.2 Miles - 1276 Feet 

*May 2012 Totals: 145.7 Miles *

*June 2012*

06.03.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.4 Miles - 1694 Feet 
06.06.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.2 Miles - 1475 Feet
06.10.2012 - Blue Mountain - 12.2 Miles - 1982 Feet 
06.14.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.6 Miles
06.16.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.8 Miles - 1398 Feet
06.17.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 12.9 Miles - 2550 Feet
06.19.2012 - Trumbull - 10.0 Miles
06.22.2012 - Kingdom Trails - 10.0 Miles
06.23.2012 - Kingdom Trails - 22.6 Miles
06.24.2012 - Kingdom Trails - 13.5 Miles
06.27.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 8.9 Miles - 785 Feet 

*June 2012 Totals: 124.1 Miles*


*July 2012


*07.03.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 10.8 Miles
07.04.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 12.2 Miles
07.07.2012 - Shelton Lakes - 9.8 Miles
07.08.2012 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.9 Miles
07.10.2012 - Trumbull - 13.07 Miles


*Total: 411.88 Miles - 35,181 Feet of Climbing*


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 21, 2012)

on cross bike, road miles, winter knobby tire setup, 
2/22 24 miles, 15.2mph  February total 24 miles
3/7 24 miles, 15.0mph
3/8 24 miles, 15.4mph
3/12 21 miles, 16.3mph
3/14 24 miles, 15.6mph
3/17 30 miles, ? mph
3/18 22 miles, 14.6mph
3/20 24 miles, 15.9mph,  
3/22 22 miles, 16.6mph
3/23 24 miles, 15.7mph
3/24 33 miles, ? mph     March total 248 miles
2012 total 272 miles


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 25, 2012)

Bike Log 2012

02/05 - MTB Robinson St Park, 6.5 miles
02/12 - MTB Robinson St Park, 8.75 miles
02/19 - MTB Robinson St Park , 9.4 miles
02/26*- MTB Robinson St Park,*9.84 miles
03/09 - MTB Case Mt,*8.1 miles
03/11 - MTB Robinson St Park, 9.75 miles
03/18 - MTB Case Mt, 4.8 miles
03/25 - MTB Batchelor St, 7.85 miles

Total - 64.94 miles


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 1, 2012)

Bike Log 2012

02/05 - MTB Robinson St Park, 6.5 miles
02/12 - MTB Robinson St Park, 8.75 miles
02/19 - MTB Robinson St Park , 9.4 miles
02/26*- MTB Robinson St Park,*9.84 miles
03/09 - MTB Case Mt,*8.1 miles
03/11 - MTB Robinson St Park, 9.75 miles
03/18 - MTB Case Mt, 4.8 miles
03/25 - MTB Batchelor St, 7.85 miles
04/01 - MTB Robinson, 8.61 miles
Total - 73.55 miles


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 7, 2012)

Bike Log 2012

02/05 - MTB Robinson St Park, 6.5 miles
02/12 - MTB Robinson St Park, 8.75 miles
02/19 - MTB Robinson St Park , 9.4 miles
02/26*- MTB Robinson St Park,*9.84 miles
03/09 - MTB Case Mt,*8.1 miles
03/11 - MTB Robinson St Park, 9.75 miles
03/18 - MTB Case Mt, 4.8 miles
03/25 - MTB Batchelor St, 7.85 miles
04/01 - MTB Robinson, 8.61 miles
04/07 - MTB Batchelor St, 8.85 miles

Total - 82.4 miles


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice work Tim!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 10, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Nice work Tim!



Thanks. Going to start hitting the road hard soon. Already starting to map out some really climby road rides. I really need to work on my climbing legs and lungs. This past weekends ride at B-street had a lot of vert and was really rough.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2012)

*Road*
3-25 - 10.65 miles
4-8 - 15.49 miles

Road Total - 26.14

*Mtb*

Mtb Total - 0


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> *Road*
> 3-25 - 10.65 miles
> 4-8 - 15.49 miles
> 
> ...



Come over to Burlington on Thursday, eff this road bike stuff...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 15, 2012)

*Road*

3-25	10.65 miles
4-8	15.49 miles
4-14	16:65 miles
4-15	14.25 miles

Road Total – 57.04

*Mtb*

Mtb Total - 0


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 15, 2012)

Bike Log 2012

MTB
02/05 - MTB Robinson St Park, 6.5 miles
02/12 - MTB Robinson St Park, 8.75 miles
02/19 - MTB Robinson St Park , 9.4 miles
02/26*- MTB Robinson St Park,*9.84 miles
03/09 - MTB Case Mt,*8.1 miles
03/11 - MTB Robinson St Park, 9.75 miles
03/18 - MTB Case Mt, 4.8 miles
03/25 - MTB Batchelor St, 7.85 miles
04/01 - MTB Robinson, 8.61 miles
04/07 - MTB Batchelor St, 8.85 miles

Total - 82.4 miles

Road
04/15 - 32.65 miles

Total - 32.65 miles


----------



## mattm59 (Apr 15, 2012)

*since last post*

road ride 65 minutes out thru Harwinton to rt. 72 and back home. I dunno, 12 miles on a mountain bike.
Couple trips to Sessions, a couple hours each time. That new trail ain't for me. If I had clipless I wouldn't be typing this right now.
Back out to tories den area yesterday. Started off as a road ride...hit a fireroad, decided to "explore", found some new trail...one hour planned turned into 2, but when looking at my watch, I thought I'd gone 55 minutes, so I guess I had fun.
Today, 2.75 hours at the soccer fields. 2 laps B-52 with some side exploration, and dipper/easy out/half pipe area...2 laps there as well.

This since last weekend of march. The rivers are bone dry, so canoeing is out. No problem, next hurricane I'll park the bikes for a week and hit the rivers...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2012)

Easing my way into the season:

*2012 MTB*

*April - 10.85*
4/12 - Nass - 4.25
4/14 - Nass - 6.6


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Bike Log 2012
> 
> Road
> 04/15 - 32.65 miles
> ...



I need to move some where more rural. I end up doing my 15 miles riding a 4 mile radius from my house trying to stay off the main roads....


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I need to move some where more rural. I end up doing my 15 miles riding a 4 mile radius from my house trying to stay off the main roads....



I am in a pretty sweet spot for road riding. Rual enough that my ride yesterday had only one traffic light and a handfull of stop signs. But not so rual that the roads are beat to crap. 

Yesterday I took the rail trail which is about 2 miles from my house, south into CT. Rode the RT for about 12 miles as a nice warm up down to the middle of Granby then made my way back on lots of windy hilly back roads in the Newgate Prison area. 

I also learned that after a long road ride its not wise to spend a couple of hours in the attic on a warm afternoon installing a new bathroom ventilation fan.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 17, 2012)

4/7 - 6.2 Miles
4/13 - 7.33 Miles
4/14 - 7.73 Miles
4/15 - 17.40 Miles
4/16 - 10.43 Miles
4/17 - 10.48 Miles

Total MTB - 59.57 Miles


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2012)

*2012 MTB*

*April - 19.46*
4/12 - Nass - 4.25
4/14 - Nass - 6.6
4/17 - Trumbull - 8.61


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 18, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Bike Log 2012
> 
> MTB
> 02/05 - MTB Robinson St Park, 6.5 miles
> ...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 18, 2012)

Road

3-25 10.65 miles
4-8 15.49 miles
4-14 16:65 miles
4-15 14.25 miles
4-16	14.60 miles
4-18	17.19 miles

Total 88.83


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 19, 2012)

4/7 - 6.2 Miles
4/13 - 7.33 Miles
4/14 - 7.73 Miles
4/15 - 17.40 Miles
4/16 - 10.43 Miles
4/17 - 10.48 Miles
4/19 - 8.2 Miles

Total MTB - 67.77 Miles


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2012)

*2012 MTB*

*April - 28.00*
4/12 - Nass - 4.25
4/14 - Nass - 6.6
4/17 - Trumbull - 8.61
4/19 - Nass - 8.54


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 22, 2012)

Bike Log 2012

02/05 - MTB Robinson St Park, 6.5 miles
02/12 - MTB Robinson St Park, 8.75 miles
02/19 - MTB Robinson St Park , 9.4 miles
02/26*- MTB Robinson St Park,*9.84 miles
03/09 - MTB Case Mt,*8.1 miles
03/11 - MTB Robinson St Park, 9.75 miles
03/18 - MTB Case Mt, 4.8 miles
03/25 - MTB Batchelor St, 7.85 miles
04/01 - MTB Robinson, 8.61 miles
04/07 - MTB Batchelor St, 8.85 miles
04/21 - MTB Granville Gorge, 6.1 miles

Total - 88.5 miles


Road
04/15 - 32.65 miles
04/18 - 17.3 miles

Total - 49.95 miles


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 23, 2012)

Road

3-25 10.65 miles
4-8 15.49 miles
4-14 16.65 miles
4-15 14.25 miles
4-16 14.60 miles
4-18 17.19 miles
4-21 28.68 miles

Total 117.51


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Road
> 
> 3-25 10.65 miles
> 4-8 15.49 miles
> ...



Did you dust off the MTB yet?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Did you dust off the MTB yet?



Nope, I did see them in the basement when I put the road bike away.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 25, 2012)

Downloaded a new bike app for my phone called MapMyRide that is pretty cool. You can map put a ride online then download to route to your phone. Below is a link to tonight's ride. It was pretty windy out there and am also pretty slow 

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/86792193




Bike Log 2012

02/05 - MTB Robinson St Park, 6.5 miles
02/12 - MTB Robinson St Park, 8.75 miles
02/19 - MTB Robinson St Park , 9.4 miles
02/26*- MTB Robinson St Park,*9.84 miles
03/09 - MTB Case Mt,*8.1 miles
03/11 - MTB Robinson St Park, 9.75 miles
03/18 - MTB Case Mt, 4.8 miles
03/25 - MTB Batchelor St, 7.85 miles
04/01 - MTB Robinson, 8.61 miles
04/07 - MTB Batchelor St, 8.85 miles
04/21 - *MTB Granville Gorge, 6.1 miles

Total - 88.5 miles


Road
04/15 - 32.65 miles
04/18 - 17.3 miles
04/25 - 17.74 miles

Total - 67.69 miles


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 29, 2012)

Bike Log 2012

02/05 - MTB Robinson St Park, 6.5 miles
02/12 - MTB Robinson St Park, 8.75 miles
02/19 - MTB Robinson St Park , 9.4 miles
02/26*- MTB Robinson St Park,*9.84 miles
03/09 - MTB Case Mt,*8.1 miles
03/11 - MTB Robinson St Park, 9.75 miles
03/18 - MTB Case Mt, 4.8 miles
03/25 - MTB Batchelor St, 7.85 miles
04/01 - MTB Robinson, 8.61 miles
04/07 - MTB Batchelor St, 8.85 miles
04/21 - *MTB Granville Gorge, 6.1 miles
04/29 - MTB Robinson, 10.1 miles

Total - 98.6 miles


Road
04/15 - 32.65 miles
04/18 - 17.3 miles
04/25 - 17.74 miles

Total - 67.69 miles


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 29, 2012)

2010 Road miles_____________ 2011 Road miles__________ 2012 Road miles
February 0 miles_____________ February 24 miles_________ February 24 miles
March 114 miles_____________ March 129 miles __________ March 248 miles
April 271 miles______________ April 360 miles____________ April 386 miles
May 585 miles_______________May 582 miles
June 790 miles_______________June 668 miles
July 621 miles________________July 923 miles
August 657 miles_____________ August 472 miles
September 691 miles__________ Sept 572 miles
October 335 miles ____________ October 239 miles
November 238 miles___________ November 139 miles
*2010 season total 4302 miles----- 2011 total 4108 miles----- 2012 total so far 658 miles*


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2012)

*2012 MTB*

*April - 39.18*
4/12 - Nass - 4.25
4/14 - Nass - 6.6
4/17 - Trumbull - 8.61
4/19 - Nass - 8.54
4/28 - Still River Greenway - 2.18
4/29 - Nass - 9.0


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2012)

bvibert said:


> *2012 MTB*
> 
> *April - 39.18*
> 4/12 - Nass - 4.25
> ...



Any report on the Still River Greenway? Is it pavement or dirt?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Any report on the Still River Greenway? Is it pavement or dirt?



Pavement.  It was my wife's first ride since her back surgery, so we just did a mile out and back.  Luckily it wasn't very busy, my son can be a bit of a menace, he's not good about riding in a straight line and staying to the right of the trail.  Mostly because he's always looking back to see what I'm doing or fighting with his sister to see who can get ahead.  He almost took out some poor little girl who was riding a training wheels bike with her parents.


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2012)

4/28/2012 - Still River Greenway - 2.19 miles (mtb)
4/30/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Iron Horse Blvd Greenway - 4.43 miles (mtb)


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2012)

severine said:


> 4/28/2012 - Still River Greenway - 2.19 miles (mtb)
> 4/30/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Iron Horse Blvd Greenway - 4.43 miles (mtb)



How you feeling? Don't push too many miles too soon, aren't you a year ahead of riding a bike?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 30, 2012)

4/7 - 6.2 Miles
4/13 - 7.33 Miles
4/14 - 7.73 Miles
4/15 - 17.40 Miles
4/16 - 10.43 Miles
4/17 - 10.48 Miles
4/19 - 8.2 Miles
4/30  - 8.01 Miles

Total MTB - 75.78 Miles


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> How you feeling? Don't push too many miles too soon, aren't you a year ahead of riding a bike?



My physical therapist encouraged it if my weak leg would tolerate it, actually. I do stationary bike as part of my PT and our goal for this spring was to get me back on my bike. The 1st time was roughest on my knee (the partial ACL tear causes me problems when my knee is weak), but today was much better. I didn't plan on going so far, but they were paving and I couldn't cross to get back to work until 1 mile further down the road...which turned into 2 round-trip. Legs are tired and sit bones are a bit sore, but otherwise, I'm feeling pretty good. Going to try the road bike once I get a few more rides under my belt.


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2012)

*2012 MTB*

*April - 46.35*
4/12 - Nass - 4.25
4/14 - Nass - 6.6
4/17 - Trumbull - 8.61
4/19 - Nass - 8.54
4/28 - Still River Greenway - 2.18
4/29 - Nass - 9.0
4/30 - Nass - 7.17

With how dry it's been and my dismal ski season ending so early it's not surprising that I more than doubled my April miles from last year. :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (May 1, 2012)

bvibert said:


> *2012 MTB*
> 
> *April - 46.35*
> 4/12 - Nass - 4.25
> ...



You're killing it!


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You're killing it!



If you saw me riding you wouldn't say that! :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (May 1, 2012)

Majorly bummed on the start to my road season. It has been a false start every week since the record warmth. I get in a few rides and then it gets cold or rainy. And now my elbow injury from a few years back is acting up and my elbow is tender. Tried riding yesterday but only did 3 miles before giving up on it. Trying to let it rest but I want to GO. After such a poor ski season, I really want to go for it this season on the bike. Got desperate enough last week that I went out when it was cold and a little wet, two conditions I normally avoid like the plague. Hopefully this elbow heals up quick so I can get back on it. I hate starting out from zero every other ride.


----------



## severine (May 2, 2012)

4/28/2012 - Still River Greenway - 2.19 miles (mtb)
4/30/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Iron Horse Blvd Greenway - 4.43 miles (mtb)
5/2/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Greenway - 5.35 miles (mtb)


----------



## MR. evil (May 2, 2012)

I am going to go out ona limb here and bet that Sev does a legitate MTB ride before Jeff this season.


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I am going to go out ona limb here and bet that Sev does a legitate MTB ride before Jeff this season.



:lol:


----------



## o3jeff (May 2, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I am going to go out ona limb here and bet that Sev does a legitate MTB ride before Jeff this season.



Sad thing is I haven't been out on a bike in almost two weeks and it doesn't look like I'll be able to ride until Saturday.


----------



## bvibert (May 3, 2012)

*2012 MTB*

*April - 46.35*

*May - 6.98*
5/2 - Nass - 6.98

*Total - 53.33*


----------



## severine (May 3, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I am going to go out ona limb here and bet that Sev does a legitate MTB ride before Jeff this season.



Sounds like a good goal...


----------



## severine (May 3, 2012)

4/28/2012 - Still River Greenway - 2.19 miles (mtb)
4/30/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Iron Horse Blvd Greenway - 4.43 miles (mtb)
5/2/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Greenway - 5.35 miles (mtb)
5/3/2012 - Simsbury, Ct, Route 10 & Greenway to Granby & back - 6.44 miles (mtb)


----------



## o3jeff (May 3, 2012)

severine said:


> 4/28/2012 - Still River Greenway - 2.19 miles (mtb)
> 4/30/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Iron Horse Blvd Greenway - 4.43 miles (mtb)
> 5/2/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Greenway - 5.35 miles (mtb)
> 5/3/2012 - Simsbury, Ct, Route 10 & Greenway to Granby & back - 6.44 miles (mtb)



Why haven't you used the road bike, would make those miles a lot easier!


----------



## severine (May 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Why haven't you used the road bike, would make those miles a lot easier!



I'm working on my balance still. The wider tires have been giving me a little more confidence. I'll probably try the road bike next week.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 5, 2012)

Finally got out for first road ride, I'm very scared on the road so will usually only go early weekends in Boston burbs.

It SUCKED!  Ugh...woke up early, going downstairs I wiped last 4 steps or so and landed hard on my back/hip area...(wtf is all that padding there for? geez..)...laid for a minute in pain.  Got up went out anyway.  50*, no rain but puddly wet roads.  20 less ski days than last year (w/ half as much mogul time) and a few weeks of laziness between last ski day and now took a toll.  Was hoping to go 20m...made it 12.5.  Didn't dress warm enough, was prob dehydrated before I started.  And then on side of road was some vomit...I have big aversion to vomit.  My n'hood is on tallest  hill in town, no matter how I dice it have a big one at end (maybe 3-400ft vertical?).  Take the long route, but stretched out hill...chugging up hill...I think I can, I think I can...Oh...I think of vomit...can't get rid of those thoughts...I think I can...oh crap..I'm gonna vomit.  uke:  .NEVER in my life have I ever done that while excercising.  Luckily I was 3/4 done of big hill and than a short steep one right at end..finished up freezing fucking cold...to the core.  Got home, everyone still in bed...strip out of wet clothes, get out heating pad for back and forced myself next to hubby to warm up...i was seriously cold..like I have never been after a frigid ski day.  Took almost 2 hours to feel warm.

Sigh....been in bed nursing my stair injury most of the day.  Also bashed my elbow on fall, and getting off bike quick to uke: gave me a huge bruise on my inner thigh...

Pity party here in bed...but still hoping to get out tomorrow AM.  We'll see.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 5, 2012)

severine said:


> I'm working on my balance still. The wider tires have been giving me a little more confidence. I'll probably try the road bike next week.



I'm sorta a road bike newbie, and I noticed having my tiny road bike tires pumped real high made balancing harder...I usually have them at 100psi, but tried 110 and I didn't like it and went back to 100.  Just a thought, and if I'm wrong an expert here will correct me lol.


----------



## riverc0il (May 5, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> I'm sorta a road bike newbie, and I noticed having my tiny road bike tires pumped real high made balancing harder...I usually have them at 100psi, but tried 110 and I didn't like it and went back to 100.  Just a thought, and if I'm wrong an expert here will correct me lol.


You want to go with the lowest PSI you can safely ride without pinch flatting so your 100 is probably better than 110 if you don't flat. You can also increase the size of your tires which will allow you to lower your PSI further if balance is in issue.


----------



## severine (May 6, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> I'm sorta a road bike newbie, and I noticed having my tiny road bike tires pumped real high made balancing harder...I usually have them at 100psi, but tried 110 and I didn't like it and went back to 100.  Just a thought, and if I'm wrong an expert here will correct me lol.



I am entirely a road bike newbie, but what you're saying makes sense in that a lower psi will give you more surface area to balance over. However, riverc0il is also correct that you don't want to go so low that you get pinch flats. Delicate balance (ha!). Taking it out for the maiden voyage today, so we'll see...


----------



## severine (May 6, 2012)

*April 2012 - 6.62 miles*
4/28/2012 - Still River Greenway - 2.19 miles (mtb)
4/30/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Iron Horse Blvd Greenway - 4.43 miles (mtb)

*May 2012 - 17.68 miles*
5/2/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Greenway - 5.35 miles (mtb)
5/3/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Greenway to Granby & back - 6.44 miles (mtb)
5/6/2012 - Burlington, CT, Farmington River Bike Trail - 5.89 miles w/the family (road)


----------



## o3jeff (May 7, 2012)

Road

3-25 10.65 miles
4-8 15.49 miles
4-14 16.65 miles
4-15 14.25 miles
4-16 14.60 miles
4-18 17.19 miles
4-21 28.68 miles
5-5   19.19 miles

Total 136.70

MTB
5-5  12.5 Nass


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2012)

*2012 MTB*

*April - 46.35*

*May - 24.69*
5/2 - Nass - 6.98
5/5 - Nass - 11.83
5/6 - Heritage Greenway - 5.88

*Total - 71.04*


----------



## SkiFanE (May 7, 2012)

severine said:


> I am entirely a road bike newbie, but what you're saying makes sense in that a lower psi will give you more surface area to balance over. However, riverc0il is also correct that you don't want to go so low that you get pinch flats. Delicate balance (ha!). Taking it out for the maiden voyage today, so we'll see...



Oh definately...100 PSI works for me, wouldn't go lower, but noticed on my tired it said I could up to something much higher, so tried that.  Can't remember the lowest (70? maybe?)

Hope you had a nice ride.


----------



## severine (May 7, 2012)

*April 2012 - 6.62 miles*
4/28/2012 - Still River Greenway - 2.19 miles (mtb)
4/30/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Iron Horse Blvd Greenway - 4.43 miles (mtb)

*May 2012 - 24.68 miles*
5/2/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Greenway - 5.35 miles (mtb)
5/3/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Greenway to Granby & back - 6.44 miles (mtb)
5/6/2012 - Burlington, CT, Farmington River Bike Trail - 5.89 miles w/the family (road)
5/7/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Greenway to Granby & back - 7 miles (road)


----------



## o3jeff (May 7, 2012)

severine said:


> *April 2012 - 6.62 miles*
> 4/28/2012 - Still River Greenway - 2.19 miles (mtb)
> 4/30/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Iron Horse Blvd Greenway - 4.43 miles (mtb)
> 
> ...



Opinion on the road bike? A lot easier to roll some mileage!


----------



## severine (May 7, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Opinion on the road bike? A lot easier to roll some mileage!



Very easy to rack up miles quickly, but my wrists have been bothering me. We did some adjustments tonight and hopefully they'll help.


----------



## MR. evil (May 7, 2012)

severine said:


> Very easy to rack up miles quickly, but my wrists have been bothering me. We did some adjustments tonight and hopefully they'll help.



When I first got the road bike last summer I was also having some wrist issues. The bike shop owner (big roadie, bike fit expert) explained to me that wrist issues are ussually a sign of a weak core. Because you core isn't supporting enough of your upper body mass your arms / wrists take the brunt of the load. He swapped out my stem for one with a lot of rise to give me a more upright riding posture. This was just to buy some time while I worked on core strength. A month or two later I swapped out stems to one longer than I first had with negative rise and was just fine. YMMV


----------



## severine (May 10, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> When I first got the road bike last summer I was also having some wrist issues. The bike shop owner (big roadie, bike fit expert) explained to me that wrist issues are ussually a sign of a weak core. Because you core isn't supporting enough of your upper body mass your arms / wrists take the brunt of the load. He swapped out my stem for one with a lot of rise to give me a more upright riding posture. This was just to buy some time while I worked on core strength. A month or two later I swapped out stems to one longer than I first had with negative rise and was just fine. YMMV



Seeing as I'm still recovering from my discectomy 1 year ago, my core strength is definitely lacking. Slowly rebuilding, as allowed. We moved the bars a bit up for now...


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> When I first got the road bike last summer I was also having some wrist issues. The bike shop owner (big roadie, bike fit expert) explained to me that wrist issues are ussually a sign of a weak core. Because you core isn't supporting enough of your upper body mass your arms / wrists take the brunt of the load. He swapped out my stem for one with a lot of rise to give me a more upright riding posture. This was just to buy some time while I worked on core strength. A month or two later I swapped out stems to one longer than I first had with negative rise and was just fine. YMMV



How about if my shoulders right by my neck hurt? Probably just bad form and I have a bad habit of locking my elbows.


----------



## MR. evil (May 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> How about if my shoulders right by my neck hurt? Probably just bad form and I have a bad habit of locking my elbows.



I was having some shoulder neck issues at first also. It was due to wearing a mtb helmet with a visor. With the visor I had to cock my head back to have decent vision. Without the visor I could have my head down and see just find with my peripheral vision.


----------



## o3jeff (May 13, 2012)

severine said:


> Very easy to rack up miles quickly, but my wrists have been bothering me. We did some adjustments tonight and hopefully they'll help.





MR. evil said:


> When I first got the road bike last summer I was also having some wrist issues. The bike shop owner (big roadie, bike fit expert) explained to me that wrist issues are ussually a sign of a weak core. Because you core isn't supporting enough of your upper body mass your arms / wrists take the brunt of the load. He swapped out my stem for one with a lot of rise to give me a more upright riding posture. This was just to buy some time while I worked on core strength. A month or two later I swapped out stems to one longer than I first had with negative rise and was just fine. YMMV



The first few rides were pretty bad for me, everything hurt, wrists, arms, shoulders/neck. Did 30 miles today and feel really good, Been concentrating on relaxing more instead of being tense and probably whats helping more is just getting out there and ride, it will strengthen your core like Tim said and all the soreness goes away.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 14, 2012)

*MTB Miles*
4/7 - 6.2 Miles
4/13 - 7.33 Miles
4/14 - 7.73 Miles
4/15 - 17.40 Miles
4/16 - 10.43 Miles
4/17 - 10.48 Miles
4/19 - 8.2 Miles
4/30 - 8.01 Miles

Total MTB - 75.78 Miles 

*Road Miles*
5/5 - 17.5 miles
5/6 - 14.74
5/7 - 19.21
5/12 - 22.01
5/13 - 24.68

Total Road - 98.15

If the rain hadn't been on this 4 day on, 3 day off cycle, I could easily be well over 150.  I have found that, like o3jeff, I am getting pain in my back. (pretty much where my traps are or just below) My only thought is that it I am still getting used to road riding position.  

On a positive though, I am pretty hooked on the road thing. The bike is riding great. The only thing I can see changing is possibly moving from the SPD's I have on there. (I have been following the pedal thread closely) The whole "hotspot" thing is a reality for me and, while I am sure I could make it 30+ miles on them, I am sure toward the end it would be painful. Quite happy with my purchase. Until the weather cooperates and lets the trails dry out, the MTB is on hold.


----------



## o3jeff (May 14, 2012)

Road

3/25 10.65 miles
4/8-     15.49 miles
4/14-   16.65 miles
4/15-    14.25 miles
4/16-   14.60 miles
4/18-    17.19 miles
4/21-    28.68 miles
55-      19.19 miles
5/7-     15.15 miles
5/13-    30.85 miles

Total Road 182.70

MTB
5/5-     12.5 Nass
5/12-    6.10 Nass

Total Mtb 18.60


----------



## SkiFanE (May 14, 2012)

Got road bike out on Saturday and Sunday.  Same route as awful ride last weekend.  Saturday was just as brutal, but I didn't need to vomit or stop on ride up long hill lol.  What an accomplishment....yeehaw.  12.5 miles...wtf is wrong with me.  Started at 15 last year ans was up to 30 quickly.  

Lamented to hubby and fitness guru teen daughter who both said I was having endurance/cardio problems.  Made sense.  I had been trying to power up hills and in general.  So Sunday I paid attention to cadence and concnetrated on gearing and felt much better, had steam left at the end, ready to crank up to 20 in two more rides.  

But like others above...back aches like never  before.  Know it's not my bike, but my soggy core.  Really not starting out in as good shape as last spring, and find I'm just not using my abs and back muscles to hold my back up on bike.  But am ~ 8pds lighter which I figure must count for something while hauling my ass up hills lol.  People remove reflectors to lighten the load...I must removed 1000 haha.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 19, 2012)

MTB Miles
4/7 - 6.2 Miles
4/13 - 7.33 Miles
4/14 - 7.73 Miles
4/15 - 17.40 Miles
4/16 - 10.43 Miles
4/17 - 10.48 Miles
4/19 - 8.2 Miles
4/30 - 8.01 Miles

Total MTB - 75.78 Miles

Road Miles
5/5 - 17.5 miles
5/6 - 14.74
5/7 - 19.21
5/12 - 22.01
5/13 - 24.68
5/16 - 22.2
5/17 - 12.2
5/18 - 48.5

Total Road - 181.04

Friday's ride was killer. Longest I have EVER been on a bike. A ton of fun. Looking forward to pushing it a little further to break the 50 mile mark.


----------



## severine (May 20, 2012)

*April 2012 - 6.62 miles*
4/28/2012 - Still River Greenway - 2.19 miles (mtb)
4/30/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Iron Horse Blvd Greenway - 4.43 miles (mtb)

*May 2012 - 36.76 miles*
5/2/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Greenway - 5.35 miles (mtb)
5/3/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Greenway to Granby & back - 6.44 miles (mtb)
5/6/2012 - Burlington, CT, Farmington River Bike Trail - 5.89 miles w/the family (road)
5/7/2012 - Simsbury, CT, Route 10 & Greenway to Granby & back - 7 miles (road)
5/20/2012 - Burlington, CT, Farmington River Bike Trail - 12.08 miles (road)


----------



## MR. evil (May 20, 2012)

Bike Log 2012

02/05 - MTB Robinson St Park, 6.5 miles
02/12 - MTB Robinson St Park, 8.75 miles
02/19 - MTB Robinson St Park , 9.4 miles
02/26*- MTB Robinson St Park,*9.84 miles
03/09 - MTB Case Mt,*8.1 miles
03/11 - MTB Robinson St Park, 9.75 miles
03/18 - MTB Case Mt, 4.8 miles
03/25 - MTB Batchelor St, 7.85 miles
04/01 - MTB Robinson, 8.61 miles
04/07 - MTB Batchelor St, 8.85 miles
04/21 - *MTB Granville Gorge, 6.1 miles
04/29 - MTB Robinson, 10.1 miles
05/06- MTB Batchelor St, 9.4 miles
05/13 - MTB Robinson, 7.65 miles
05/20 - MTB Metacomet trail, 10.37

Total - 126.02miles


Road
04/15 - 32.65 miles
04/18 - 17.3 miles
04/25 - 17.74 miles

Total - 67.69 miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 20, 2012)

MTB Miles
4/7 - 6.2 Miles
4/13 - 7.33 Miles
4/14 - 7.73 Miles
4/15 - 17.40 Miles
4/16 - 10.43 Miles
4/17 - 10.48 Miles
4/19 - 8.2 Miles
4/30 - 8.01 Miles

Total MTB - 75.78 Miles

Road Miles
5/5 - 17.5 miles
5/6 - 14.74
5/7 - 19.21
5/12 - 22.01
5/13 - 24.68
5/16 - 22.2
5/17 - 12.2
5/18 - 48.5
5/20 - 25.86

Total Road - 206.9


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2012)

*2012*

*April - 46.35*

*May - 43.53*
5/2 - Nass - 6.98
5/5 - Nass - 11.83
5/6 - Heritage Greenway* - 5.88
5/12 - Nass - 3.00
5/20 - Heritage Greenway* - 12.36
5/20 - White Memorial 3.48

*Total - 89.88*
Not counting rail trails - 69.46


----------



## o3jeff (May 21, 2012)

Road

3/25 10.65 miles
4/8- 15.49 miles
4/14- 16.65 miles
4/15- 14.25 miles
4/16- 14.60 miles
4/18- 17.19 miles
4/21- 28.68 miles
55- 19.19 miles
5/7- 15.15 miles
5/13- 30.85 miles Farmington rail to trail
5/17 - 16.61 Manchester rail to trail
5/19 - 32.90 Farmington rail to trail
5/20 - 28.87 Cheshire rail to trail


Total Road 261.08

MTB
5/5- 12.5 Nass
5/12- 6.10 Nass

Total Mtb 18.60


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 25, 2012)

MTB Miles
4/7 - 6.2 Miles
4/13 - 7.33 Miles
4/14 - 7.73 Miles
4/15 - 17.40 Miles
4/16 - 10.43 Miles
4/17 - 10.48 Miles
4/19 - 8.2 Miles
4/30 - 8.01 Miles
5/21 - 7.12 Miles

Total MTB - 82.9 Miles

Road Miles
5/5 - 17.5 miles
5/6 - 14.74
5/7 - 19.21
5/12 - 22.01
5/13 - 24.68
5/16 - 22.2
5/17 - 12.2
5/18 - 48.5
5/20 - 25.86
5/23 - 22.08

Total Road - 228.98


----------



## john1200c (May 25, 2012)

Road Miles:

5/25	22
5/23	14
5/19	80 <-----Longest ride ever for me.....
5/13	21
5/12	60
5/7	11
4/28	15
4/25	20
4/24	15
4/23	9
4/22	13
4/21	50
4/20	14
4/18	10
4/17	36
4/16	8
4/10	14
4/9	17
4/7	30
3/30	6
3/28	10
3/26	12
3/24	25

Total 	513

My first century ride 6/2/12 !!!


----------



## MR. evil (May 27, 2012)

Bike Log 2012

02/05 - MTB Robinson St Park, 6.5 miles
02/12 - MTB Robinson St Park, 8.75 miles
02/19 - MTB Robinson St Park , 9.4 miles
02/26*- MTB Robinson St Park,*9.84 miles
03/09 - MTB Case Mt,*8.1 miles
03/11 - MTB Robinson St Park, 9.75 miles
03/18 - MTB Case Mt, 4.8 miles
03/25 - MTB Batchelor St, 7.85 miles
04/01 - MTB Robinson, 8.61 miles
04/07 - MTB Batchelor St, 8.85 miles
04/21 - *MTB Granville Gorge, 6.1 miles
04/29 - MTB Robinson, 10.1 miles
05/06- MTB Batchelor St, 9.4 miles
05/13 - MTB Robinson, 7.65 miles
05/20 - MTB Metacomet trail, 10.37

Total - 126.02miles


Road
04/15 - 32.65 miles
04/18 - 17.3 miles
04/25 - 17.74 miles
05/27 - 35.82

Total - 103.51 miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 27, 2012)

MTB Miles
4/7 - 6.2 Miles
4/13 - 7.33 Miles
4/14 - 7.73 Miles
4/15 - 17.40 Miles
4/16 - 10.43 Miles
4/17 - 10.48 Miles
4/19 - 8.2 Miles
4/30 - 8.01 Miles
5/21 - 7.12 Miles
5/25 - 7.52
5/27 - 7.2

Total MTB - 97.62 Miles

Road Miles
5/5 - 17.5 miles
5/6 - 14.74
5/7 - 19.21
5/12 - 22.01
5/13 - 24.68
5/16 - 22.2
5/17 - 12.2
5/18 - 48.5
5/20 - 25.86
5/23 - 22.08


Total Road - 228.98


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2012)

Road Miles

4/9    30.88
4/16   25.08
4/21    43.27
4/23    30.34
4/30    45.71
5/7     18.56
5/13    4.17 (fun ride with the kids)
5/14    18.52
5/19    16.61
5/21     20.84
5/27    18.50
5/30    31.87
5/31    19.84

total -> 323.99


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Road Miles
> 
> 4/9    30.88
> 4/16   25.08
> ...



What happened to your MTB?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 1, 2012)

bvibert said:


> What happened to your MTB?



Road biking is the in thing.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 1, 2012)

Road

3/25 10.65 miles
4/8- 15.49 miles
4/14- 16.65 miles
4/15- 14.25 miles
4/16- 14.60 miles
4/18- 17.19 miles
4/21- 28.68 miles
55- 19.19 miles
5/7- 15.15 miles
5/13- 30.85 miles Farmington rail to trail
5/17 - 16.61 Manchester rail to trail
5/19 - 32.90 Farmington rail to trail
5/20 - 28.87 Cheshire rail to trail
5/26 - 23.64 Farmington rail to trail
5/27 - 16.96
5/31 - 13.65


Total Road 315.33

MTB
5/5- 12.5 Nass
5/12- 6.10 Nass

Total Mtb 18.60


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2012)

*2012*

*April - 46.35*

*May - 56.65*
5/2 - Nass - 6.98
5/5 - Nass - 11.83
5/6 - Heritage Greenway* - 5.88
5/12 - Nass - 3.00
5/20 - Heritage Greenway* - 12.36
5/20 - White Memorial 3.48
5/27 - Nass - 3.14
5/28 - Nass - 9.98

*Total - 103.00*
Not counting rail trails - 82.58


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 2, 2012)

crappy wet May means it's my worst May in years, but I'm still up on seaosn total compared to the last few years because of our warm March/April.

2010 Road miles_____________ 2011 Road miles__________ 2012 Road miles
February 0 miles_____________ February 24 miles_________ February 24 miles
March 114 miles_____________ March 129 miles __________ March 248 miles
April 271 miles______________ April 360 miles____________ April 386 miles
May 585 miles_______________May 582 miles____________ May 457 miles
June 790 miles_______________June 668 miles
July 621 miles________________July 923 miles
August 657 miles_____________ August 472 miles
September 691 miles__________ Sept 572 miles
October 335 miles ____________ October 239 miles
November 238 miles___________ November 139 miles
2010 season total 4302 miles----- 2011 total 4108 miles----- 2012 total so far 1115 miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 3, 2012)

MTB Miles
4/7 - 6.2 Miles
4/13 - 7.33 Miles
4/14 - 7.73 Miles
4/15 - 17.40 Miles
4/16 - 10.43 Miles
4/17 - 10.48 Miles
4/19 - 8.2 Miles
4/30 - 8.01 Miles
5/21 - 7.12 Miles
5/25 - 7.52
5/27 - 7.2
5/28 - 9.29 miles

Total MTB - 106.91 Miles

Road Miles
5/5 - 17.5 miles
5/6 - 14.74
5/7 - 19.21
5/12 - 22.01
5/13 - 24.68
5/16 - 22.2
5/17 - 12.2
5/18 - 48.5
5/20 - 25.86
5/23 - 22.08
6/1 - 34.08


Total Road - 263.06


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2012)

bvibert said:


> What happened to your MTB?



It's become a victim of time - my nights to ride right now are on days that my local cycle club has road rides, that will be changing soon enough


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2012)

*2012*

*April - 46.35*

*May - 56.65*
5/2 - Nass - 6.98
5/5 - Nass - 11.83
5/6 - Heritage Greenway* - 5.88
5/12 - Nass - 3.00
5/20 - Heritage Greenway* - 12.36
5/20 - White Memorial 3.48
5/27 - Nass - 3.14
5/28 - Nass - 9.98

*June - 8.83*
6/1 - Nass - 8.83

*Total - 111.83*
Not counting rail trails - 91.41


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 10, 2012)

MTB Miles
4/7 - 6.2 Miles
4/13 - 7.33 Miles
4/14 - 7.73 Miles
4/15 - 17.40 Miles
4/16 - 10.43 Miles
4/17 - 10.48 Miles
4/19 - 8.2 Miles
4/30 - 8.01 Miles
5/21 - 7.12 Miles
5/25 - 7.52
5/27 - 7.2
5/28 - 9.29 miles

Total MTB - 106.91 Miles

Road Miles
May - 228.98

6/1 - 34.08
6/9 - 23.22
6/10 - 30.84

Total Road - 317.12


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 11, 2012)

Road 2 miles on 6/9/12


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2012)

Road

3/25 10.65 miles
4/8- 15.49 miles
4/14- 16.65 miles
4/15- 14.25 miles
4/16- 14.60 miles
4/18- 17.19 miles
4/21- 28.68 miles
55- 19.19 miles
5/7- 15.15 miles
5/13- 30.85 miles Farmington rail to trail
5/17 - 16.61 Manchester rail to trail
5/19 - 32.90 Farmington rail to trail
5/20 - 28.87 Cheshire rail to trail
5/26 - 23.64 Farmington rail to trail
5/27 - 16.96
5/31 - 13.65
6/3 - 37.80
6/9 - 16.83
6/10 - 23.04


Total Road 393.00

MTB
5/5- 12.5 Nass
5/12- 6.10 Nass

Total Mtb 18.60


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2012)

*2012*

*April - 46.35*

*May - 56.65*
5/2 - Nass - 6.98
5/5 - Nass - 11.83
5/6 - Heritage Greenway* - 5.88
5/12 - Nass - 3.00
5/20 - Heritage Greenway* - 12.36
5/20 - White Memorial 3.48
5/27 - Nass - 3.14
5/28 - Nass - 9.98

*June - 40.83*
6/1 - Nass - 8.83
6/9 - Trumbull - 10.93
6/10 - Nass - 9.47
6/14 - Nass - 11.6

*Total - 143.83*
Not counting rail trails - 123.41


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 18, 2012)

MTB Miles
4/7 - 6.2 Miles
4/13 - 7.33 Miles
4/14 - 7.73 Miles
4/15 - 17.40 Miles
4/16 - 10.43 Miles
4/17 - 10.48 Miles
4/19 - 8.2 Miles
4/30 - 8.01 Miles
5/21 - 7.12 Miles
5/25 - 7.52
5/27 - 7.2
5/28 - 9.29 miles

Total MTB - 106.91 Miles

Road Miles
May - 228.98

6/1 - 34.08
6/9 - 23.22
6/10 - 30.84
6/11 - 39.52
6/17 - 23.29
6/18 - 22.20

Total Road - 402.21


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 19, 2012)

Road

3/25 10.65 miles
4/8- 15.49 miles
4/14- 16.65 miles
4/15- 14.25 miles
4/16- 14.60 miles
4/18- 17.19 miles
4/21- 28.68 miles
55- 19.19 miles
5/7- 15.15 miles
5/13- 30.85 miles Farmington rail to trail
5/17 - 16.61 Manchester rail to trail
5/19 - 32.90 Farmington rail to trail
5/20 - 28.87 Cheshire rail to trail
5/26 - 23.64 Farmington rail to trail
5/27 - 16.96
5/31 - 13.65
6/3 - 37.80
6/9 - 16.83
6/10 - 23.04
6/16 - 22.21
6/18 - 14.65


Total Road 429.86

MTB
5/5- 12.5 Nass
5/12- 6.10 Nass

Total Mtb 18.60


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 9, 2012)

Road

3/25 10.65 miles
4/8- 15.49 miles
4/14- 16.65 miles
4/15- 14.25 miles
4/16- 14.60 miles
4/18- 17.19 miles
4/21- 28.68 miles
55- 19.19 miles
5/7- 15.15 miles
5/13- 30.85 miles Farmington rail to trail
5/17 - 16.61 Manchester rail to trail
5/19 - 32.90 Farmington rail to trail
5/20 - 28.87 Cheshire rail to trail
5/26 - 23.64 Farmington rail to trail
5/27 - 16.96
5/31 - 13.65
6/3 - 37.80
6/9 - 16.83
6/10 - 23.04
6/16 - 22.21
6/18 - 14.65
7/1 - 15.20
7/8 - 25.34


Total Road 470.40

MTB
5/5- 12.5 Nass
5/12- 6.10 Nass
7/3 - 10.17 Nass

Total Mtb 28.77


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Road
> 7/8 - 25.34



Looks like you got in a bit more than the 10 miles you were planning on with the noobs. I did 41 miles yesterday with either 2000 or 3000 feet of climbing depending on which app I look at and what time of day I look at the app. Strava keeps showing me a different vert # everytime I look at it.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 9, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Looks like you got in a bit more than the 10 miles you were planning on with the noobs. I did 41 miles yesterday with either 2000 or 3000 feet of climbing depending on which app I look at and what time of day I look at the app. Strava keeps showing me a different vert # everytime I look at it.



I did a 10 mile pre ride before I met up with them!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 9, 2012)

I need to update my log. Going to be a little tough as I have been keeping tack of all my rides but i do know my total milage for the year on each bike because Zero'd out the computer on each bike at the beginning of the season.

I stated using Strava on my road rides on 06/28 and really like it. Let's me know just how slow I really am. Been using it for about 11 days now and have about 116 miles and a ton of vert. Been intentionally doing some hilly rides and really getting into the climbs on the road bike. We will see if this translates over to the mountain bike.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 9, 2012)

MTB Miles
4/7 - 6.2 Miles
4/13 - 7.33 Miles
4/14 - 7.73 Miles
4/15 - 17.40 Miles
4/16 - 10.43 Miles
4/17 - 10.48 Miles
4/19 - 8.2 Miles
4/30 - 8.01 Miles
5/21 - 7.12 Miles
5/25 - 7.52
5/27 - 7.2
5/28 - 9.29 miles
6/21 - 13.5
6/24 - 5.98
6/25 - 6.64
6/30 - 8.36
7/3 - 10.07
7/5- 6.92
7/6 - 9.91
7/7- 30.16
7/9 -11.64
7/12 - 7.99
7/23 - 10.54
7/31 - 6.84
8/2 - 10.97
8/8  - 16.89


Total MTB - 264.89 Miles

Road Miles
May - 228.98
June - 235.16
July - 181.06

8/1 - 23.17
8/3 - 22.02
8/6 - 27.65
8/8 - 20.25

Total Road - 738.37


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 18, 2012)

Terribly crappy 2012 weather continues.... , another century ride rained out today. We usually have 5 centuries finished by this time of year, this year none. 3 more scheduled over the next 5 weeks, hopefully it won't rain. 

2010 Road miles_____________ 2011 Road miles__________ 2012 Road miles
February 0 miles_____________ February 24 miles_________ February 24 miles
March 114 miles_____________ March 129 miles __________ March 248 miles
April 271 miles______________ April 360 miles____________ April 386 miles
May 585 miles_______________May 582 miles____________ May 457 miles
June 790 miles_______________June 668 miles___________ June 416 miles
July 621 miles________________July 923 miles___________ July 673 miles
August 657 miles_____________ August 472 miles
September 691 miles__________ Sept 572 miles
October 335 miles ____________ October 239 miles
November 238 miles___________ November 139 miles
2010 season total 4302 miles----- 2011 total 4108 miles----- 2012 total so far 2204 miles


----------



## awf170 (Aug 19, 2012)

About 115 rides total so far.  100 mountain bike XC, 5 DH at Highland, about 10 on the road.  

Probably not going to break 200 for the year since fall will be pretty busy, but should be pretty darn close.  

The problem with this is that bikes don't last.  After not even a year and a half my bike it is already complete trash.  A guess this isn't the worse problem to have!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2012)

I think I lost my bike, seems like I haven't seen it in forever...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I think I lost my bike, seems like I haven't seen it in forever...



I hear you, I lost track of my mileage and still have another week before I can even ride.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 27, 2012)

I have been on the bike 2 to 3 times per week pretty consistently all summer, but I have stopped tracking my mileage. I guess I could look at the totals on the bike computers, but who really cares.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 18, 2012)

Wrapping up 2012, I'll probably get in just a few more rides. Lowest mileage year in at least 10 years. If 3 century rides we had scheduled hadn't rained out we'd be right at last year's numbers. Hopefully weekends will be spent skiing from now on. 

2010 Road miles_____________ 2011 Road miles__________ 2012 Road miles
February 0 miles_____________ February 24 miles_________ February 24 miles
March 114 miles_____________ March 129 miles __________ March 248 miles
April 271 miles______________ April 360 miles____________ April 386 miles
May 585 miles_______________May 582 miles____________ May 457 miles
June 790 miles_______________June 668 miles___________ June 416 miles
July 621 miles________________July 923 miles___________ July 673 miles
August 657 miles_____________ August 472 miles_________ August 612 miles
September 691 miles__________ Sept 572 miles___________ Sept 644 miles
October 335 miles ____________ October 239 miles________ October 242 miles
November 238 miles___________ November 139 miles______ November 117 miles (so far)
2010 season total 4302 miles----- 2011 total 4108 miles-------- 2012 total so far 3819 miles


----------

